# 18 weeks size :)



## lgiurissi (Feb 12, 2017)

Ps can't believe how quickly they grow!!! This pic feels like 5 minutes ago!!


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Sweet puppy! Yes it is truly amazing how quickly they go from puppies to dogs so enjoy the puppy while you can. This is my girl at 16 weeks (watching dog TV), I think your guy is doing fine. They have a growth spurt between 4-8 months and little dudes bulk up even more around 10-14 months. 
Unlike some breeds they don't grow into their feet, they tend to continue to grow with the dog. Try to ignore all the red hair under the tail... she was sitting on her big brother chihuahua.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Charlie is adorable. I think she looks perfect. Luna was the largest in her litter & the "runt" of the litter is bigger & heavier than Luna now at 18 months . Here is Luna at 18 weeks. Enjoy puppyhood!


----------



## kelseypr95 (Jul 5, 2016)

puddles everywhere said:


> Sweet puppy! Yes it is truly amazing how quickly they go from puppies to dogs so enjoy the puppy while you can. This is my girl at 16 weeks (watching dog TV), I think your guy is doing fine. They have a growth spurt between 4-8 months and little dudes bulk up even more around 10-14 months.
> Unlike some breeds they don't grow into their feet, they tend to continue to grow with the dog. Try to ignore all the red hair under the tail... she was sitting on her big brother chihuahua.
> View attachment 727281


So they do continue to grow for that long? My boy is 9 months and somewhere close to 60 pounds and I have been wondering if he'll get much bigger.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I think Tripp was around 18 weeks here.


----------



## ritamay05 (Apr 29, 2017)

This is Maya. She will be 16 weeks old tomorrow. We love her so much but she is such a pain!! All the peeing on the floor and in her cage are driving me crazy!









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

kelseypr95 said:


> So they do continue to grow for that long? My boy is 9 months and somewhere close to 60 pounds and I have been wondering if he'll get much bigger.


Kaizer was pretty much done gaining weight by the time he was a year old. After that, he just filled out. I considered him done growing by 12 months, but not done maturing if that makes sense.


----------



## lgiurissi (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks for your replies everyone!!!


----------

